# Mount Adams Rides?



## eplanajr (May 11, 2009)

Has anybody ridden near and around Mount Adams?


----------



## Vientomas (Jul 18, 2007)

Check this web site for some maps:

http://troutlakewashington.com/business/events-2/events/

I have ridden the "Forest Loop". It is a very nice ride. Little auto traffic and great scenery.


----------



## eplanajr (May 11, 2009)

Cool. Thanks


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

> Forest Loop


I live nearby and ride here quite a bit. It is a great ride, plenty of climbing, not much traffic, great views.
Take plenty of water and keep in mind there are a few sections of no pavement that can be fairly rough, so use durable tires and carry a spare tube or two.
If you go on a weekend, park at Trout Lake School.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

eplanajr said:


> Has anybody ridden near and around Mount Adams?


 live near there also. I often ride routes that go into Trout Lake, later in the season, I'll do some loops to the north out of Trout Lake right up on the shoulder of Adams. The loop in Waterman's blog (fancy..) is a hot-weather favorite, but for much later (July?) in the summer. It is not all THAT remote or difficult..We often park for that one at the Trout Lake ranger station, you can get a look at the maps inside, sometimes the rangers know road conditions, too. I can do that one with two water bottles, though I carry three usually.

Another nice loop I like> start in BZ Corners ( on SR 141 White Salmon to Trout Lake) There is a boat launch parking area with bathrooms and water fountains or the C-stores in "town" If you head east on the Glenwood road, you can finish the loop with a downhill. 
You will climb a double climb up to the Conboy Lake wildlife area then ride flat into Glenwood. Water up and head west towards Trout Lake...More climbing, with Adam in your right hand foreground. After a cool descent into the Trout Lake basin the road Ts and you head left...(right will put you on that other loop..forest rd 23) Nice coffee and pastries at a shop at the junction in downtown Trout Lake. Then you head west down SR 141, back down to BZ Corners...downhill all the way but usually against the Gorge wind. About 58 miles. Nice ride. Watch out for bears on the highway..


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

I've done the 100 mile route of the organized Mt.Adams ride twice and enjoyed it. I like the "forest loop" better than the flatter farmland route. Just download the maps from the site above if you want to do it solo.

Note: If you do the organized ride, I've been disappointed with the support they've provided both times I've ridden it. They run out of food, provide extremely warm water from a jug sitting on the side if the road, and I almost never see support cars on the route. Considering the fact they charge $65 for the ride, it's pretty bad!

My wife and I are going to ride the route again this year, but we'll be doing it on our own.


----------

